# Berried CRS



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Always a nice site to see... Have to tune my photo skills a bit yet. This will be my first batch of CRS young... I hope  

Bill


----------



## lonepeace (May 1, 2007)

Very nice  Congrats


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

So is that an S or S+ grade? I always have a hard time between A-S+


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi,

They are S+ grade...

Bill


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Congratz!!


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

southerndesert said:


> Hi,
> 
> They are S+ grade...
> 
> Bill


wowowow....Congratulation... 
They are doing great in your tank.....The coloration is really good..
What are they eating


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Shawn,

Sorry late to answer, was on a field trip... I am feeding the CRS Shirakura Shrimp Food, Mulberry leaves, and the tank has plenty of micro organisms to snack on as well. My water parameters are as you suggested.

Following your example and suggestions seems to work quite well  

These are indeed some beautiful shrimp...

Thanks, Bill


----------

